# Fun, Interactive Resource for Music Educators!



## BeoQuartet

Beo Quartet has created an interactive show/presentation called _From Page to Poetry_. For all the music educators out there (who might like a break coming up with a lesson plan for remote teaching...), I hope this can be a helpful resource!

Check it out here!


----------

